# Christmas layout



## DieselGen (May 3, 2011)

One of the kids is a huge train fan and received the Lionel 6-11170 set for his birthday this year. I have mixed in a few things from my collection (70's Lionel from my childhood ad a few pre and postwar Lionel items from my father and uncle) on the floor but I'm thinking about a Christmas layout off the floor. I want to try a loop to loop with the loops on their own tables with a "bridge" connecting the two. I have enough O-27 track to build it but my 70s vintage O27 switches don't work very well and the 2-8-4 steam engine that came with his set doesn't seem to like them very much.

If I have to buy new switches, I may go for some Ross O31 units. I picked up some Ross O31 sectional on Ebay this summer as well as a few pieces of Gargraves flex. At worst, I would have to buy a few more O31 sections to complete the 2nd loop. I would also consider tubular O31 track and switches if I could find a pair of remote switches and the necessary track at a reasonable price.

It looks like the two tables will be slightly larger than 4'x6' and 3'x4' if I move up to O31 curves. The hardest part will be rigidly attaching the bridge between the two tables. A 2x6 should be strong enough but I need to keep the tables from rotating when small bodies bump anything.

I'll put the holiday stuff on the small table and the operating stuff (crossing gate, log dump, etc.) on the larger table. Another switch will allow for a siding on the large table as well. If I feel energetic, I'll look for a cheap trolley and add an elevated track between the two tables.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, are you seeking advice on something?

If you are going with the Ross and Gargraves I would suggest looking for O gauge tube track instead of the O/27. You know there is a difference?

They sell pins to hook among the Ross and Gargraves and tube track.

That engine is too big for the O/27 switches.

Use the O/27 track for the elevated section.


----------



## DieselGen (May 3, 2011)

big ed said:


> Sounds like a plan, are you seeking advice on something?


I don't need any specific advice yet. General recommendations and relevant experience are always appreciated.



> If you are going with the Ross and Gargraves I would suggest looking for O gauge tube track instead of the O/27. You know there is a difference?


Yep I now know the difference. All my tubular is currently O27 including 2 remote switches, 4 manual switches, and a few crossings. It's just tough to let that stuff go unused.



> They sell pins to hook among the Ross and Gargraves and tube track.


I already ordered some O and O27 adapter pins in case I need them.



> That engine is too big for the O/27 switches.


Lionel shows O27 as the minimum curve but I think that's pushing it with worn out switches. The plastic guard rails (I think that's what they are called) are pretty worn and are now ramps rather than rails.



> Use the O/27 track for the elevated section.


Absolutely


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hows the RR coming along?


----------

